# Drinking Cowboy



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

A cowboy comes into a bar in Great Falls, Montana, orders three mugs of beer and sits in the back room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finishes them, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.

The bartender tells him, "You know, a mug goes flat after I draw it. It would taste better if you bought one at a time."

The cowboy replies, "I know. But that's OK. I 
have two brothers. One is in Billings, the other in Helena. I'm in Great 
Falls. When we left home, we promised that we'd drink this way to 
remember the days we drink together. I drink one for each of my brothers and 
one for myself. "The bartender tells him it is a nice custom.

The cowboy becomes a regular, and always orders three mugs and drinks them in 
turn. One day he comes in and orders only two mugs. All the regulars take 
notice and fall silent. When he comes back to the bar for the second 
round, the bartender says, "We don't want to intrude on your grief, but 
we wanted to offer our condolences on your loss."

The cowboy looks quite puzzled for a moment, then a light dawns and he laughs. "Oh, no, everybody's just fine," he explains. "It's just that my wife and I joined 
the Mormon Church and I had to quit drinking. Hasn't affected my brothers 
though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You got to love cowboy logic! *(())* -BaHa!-


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

:rotfl: LMAO :rotfl: Thats great


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Kraken said:


> A cowboy comes into a bar in Great Falls, Montana, orders three mugs of beer and sits in the back room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finishes them, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.
> 
> The bartender tells him, "You know, a mug goes flat after I draw it. It would taste better if you bought one at a time."
> 
> ...


Just seen this, what a great joke -_O-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: Good one!


----------

